# Joe Kurz WMA



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 11, 2016)

First let me start by saying I have been turkey hunting for 26 years and I know that there are days that turkeys just do not gobble. Also let me say Joe Kurz is  one of the nicest wma that I think Georgia has to offer. This was my 4th or 5th trip to turkey hunt Joe Kurz over the years. I know I have killed turkeys there twice. It is a beautiful wma and they have really taken care of the land. There was lots of clover growing in the fields and wheat growing in other fields. There were fields grown up with native grass about waist high and low cut bright green fields with clover everywhere. There was sections of the wma that had been burnt that had green stuff sprouting up all over the woods about 2 to 3 inches high. I mean it really looked like the best turkey habitat that anyone could ever want. The only problem is that there are almost no turkeys on the place. Back several, several years ago when we went on our first turkey hunt there we heard at least 20 different birds gobble every morning. Then fast forward about three years later on our next trip and we heard fewer birds and then a couple of years later and even fewer birds to now to were after walking 3/4 of the wma and only finding a small group of turkeys with what sounded like a couple of jakes and maybe one adult bird. I have seen the population decrease drastically on this wma. Like I said it is so beautiful there and the land looks like it has turkey written all over it. I know the NWTF says save the habitat. Well, they defiantly have the habitat they just need some turkeys restocked. The last trip we were there we got to talking to some other hunters at one of the gates and ask them how long it took them to get drawn for the hunt. They said they did not know it was a draw hunt they lived close by and just came over to hunt every time a hunt was going on. I couldn't believe what they were saying but I think that is what has happened to a lot of the turkey on this area. They are seeing more hunting pressure other than just the draw hunts they have. I was there camping for three days and never saw the first game warden. Also, I can tell a big difference in the amount of deer. In the past when I would be scouting for turkey or out turkey hunting it was not uncommon to see 20 to 25 deer in a day on this area. This time all I saw were 7 deer. It is a shame this is a beautiful place and they have really taken care of the land. It has beautiful fields with clover. The best dove fields I have ever seen. Georgia could really have a special place here. Especially were it is located. There are great genetic possibilities with the deer herd in this area and the best turkey habitat that I have ever seen. I don't want to talk bad about dnr but man we really need some enforcement. I surely don't mind getting my license checked. I would thank them for doing it. Ride through the campground and chat with people make your presence known. Anyway,  that's my rant for the day. I just hate to see such a beautiful place like Joe Kurz wma with all the potential it has go down the drain.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2016)

The turkey bag limit is too high.  Should be one per hunter per year.


----------



## tr21 (Apr 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> The turkey bag limit is too high.  Should be one per hunter per year.


OH CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored NO !!!


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 12, 2016)

It's not a problem limited to a particular WMA. The turkey population has been steadily decreasing the past few years in the part of the state where I live and it seems it's happening all over the state as well. I don't think it has anything to do with the bag limit either. Hens aren't being shot and I rarely see large groups of hens like I used to. I don't see large groups in the fall either. The main issue I see is the lack of predator control. Hogs, raccoons, possums, and all the other nest raiders are out of control. I'm sure other factors contribute as well.


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2016)

I have land, just north of how kurz. I've been hunting it for 10 years. The deer and turkey population there has steadily went down. Still better than most places though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2016)

I use to love JK. Id draw the turkey hunt and see tons of deer. Find all kinds of sheds but a turkey has always been challenging there. Ive hunted lots of places. Wasn't but 2 good spots on JK. Ive always thought their should have been more turkey there. Like you say. Its taken care of better than most and if you wanna see a bunch of game wardens. Kill you a spike on doe day. That will get em there


----------



## tr21 (Apr 12, 2016)

that whole area has numbers that have been off the last few years. just checked 7 birds at big lazer, 6 at Blanton and 3 at jk so far. they haven't had a good hatch there in a few years. now up here in the mountains we have more turkeys than pine trees !!! every field is loaded with them, but their on private land. hard to hunt up here though, you better be in good shape and have Velcro on your butt ! I cant wait to get on Blanton next Monday......


----------

